# Top Water Turbos



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I have been in top water mode lately....trying to get these up and running on my website for the upcoming season....You might remember I posted one of the proto-types last year, they are called Turbo Rockets. Perfected them over the summer so now they run real sweet. Here is one of the colors that was hot last year. These are 8" and about 3 1/2 oz, prop bait out of Alaskan Yellow Cedar. Real solid in the water with a big, noisy sputter. ....Thought you might like to see em.

Rod


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

That's a beauty Rod! Those top water's sure are a lot of work ,both in construction and assembly. It sure look's like you have a solid lure there and a large enough profile for the fish to dial in on. I have two question's , one is what size wire did you go with for the through wire , and how did you address the rotating piece core? Is there some type of tubing insert? I know some guy's used to use square brass tubing for additional noise. Nice Loon paint job ,are you going to pick on those Northern Wisconsin Musky's this summer? I know ,too many question's , Great job.

Douglas


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow Rod, I can just see this whacking away in the water, love the colours too. Looks like all that work paid off. pete


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice lookin bait Rod! I really like the slope on the head of the bait and the gold belly...it'll definitely get chased!!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys...

Doug, I used .062 ss wire and 1/8" brass tubing for the insert. I went up from .051 wire because the fish would bend the heck out of it and this .062wire is more durable.....and yes, I plan on hitting Northern Wisconsin a few times this year if possible, fun place to fish.

Rod


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Great looking bait...Love the colors...Sure there is a big fish out there that will eat it......Jim.....


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

great looking loon, as always great paint .just one question does the hook spin to it looks like theres a tube or shrink tubing on it.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Jody,

The hook does not spin....it is attached to the through wire that the lower part of the bait spins on. The shrink tubing goes around the shaft of the hook, the split ring and the loop to keep it all straight rather than a dangling hook. This improves the hook-up percentage immensely.

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Came out great, Rod. I like the way you did the eyes. I'd love to see a video of it.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Great looking bait! Is the front treble part of the through wire; or is it set independently with a screw eye?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow Rod those look Great!!!!!!!! I bet those move alot of water. I love the paint scheme.

John


----------

